# hi



## MemeMachine (May 15, 2021)

Hey everyone,

I'm a scientist currently living in Texas. i have experience keeping many different species of arthropods but this year is my first real try at mantids. Currently, I have _Rhombodera valida_ and will have _Hierodula membranacea. _


----------



## Synapze (May 15, 2021)

Welcome


----------



## MrGhostMantis (May 15, 2021)

Welcome!!


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 16, 2021)

Hi, welcome to the forum.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Aug 2, 2021)

Welcome!

- MantisGirl13


----------

